
The Canada Revenue Agency Fixed Their Mysterious “Internet Vulnerability” - jbeales
http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/menu-eng.html
======
jbeales
What vulnerability might this be? I saw nothing else related to security this
weekend. Might they just be super-slow in reacting to the CloudFlare thing
from a couple of weeks back?

